# NDR: Angler fürchten Verbote an Flüssen und Seen, AV-NDS kämpft weiter!!



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2016)

Meldung NDR

*NDR: Angler fürchten Verbote an Flüssen und Seen, AV-NDS kämpft weiter!!​*Der NDR sendete im Rahmen seiner Sendung  "Hallo Niedersachsen" einen knapp 4-minütigen Beitrag zum Thema drohende Angelverbote in Niedersachsen.

Neben Politikern von Regierung und Opposition kamen auch Angler vom Fischereiverein Hannover (AV-NDS) und Heinz Pyka vom AV-NDS zu Wort.

Sehr gut schilderten die beiden die Problematik, welche auch von der Opposition im Landtag aufgenommen wurde. 

Nachdem schon Dr. Gero Hocker als Angler hier immer wieder auch für die Angler in die Bresche sprang, kam diesmal auch der FDP-Abgeordnete Björn Försterling zu Wort.

Minister Wenzel (Grüne) wiegelte wie bisher ab.

Den Artikel mit dem Video des Beitrages im NDR findet ihr hier:
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/nied...aturschutz-Leitfaden-einfangen,angler236.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Klare, eindeutige Ansprache der beiden Angler, klares herausarbeiten des Versagens von Minister  Wenzel, der immer noch NICHT ERKLÄREN konnte, wieso sein Haus überhaupt solche Arbeitsempfehlungen mit Angelverboten erarbeiten liess und bis jetzt nicht aufgehoben hat.

Der Nachbarverband Weser-Ems setzt im Gegensatz zum AV-NDS weiterhin darauf, erst zu reagieren, wenn Angelverbot vor Ort drohen.

Auch von DAFV hört man zu dem Thema praktisch nichts.

Ebenso sind sowohl SPD wie GRÜNE in der Regierung in Niedersachsen keinster Weise am Dialog mit Anglern interessiert, wie auch klar im Filmbeitrag heraus gearbeitet wurde. Die Grünen wollen das durchziehen, die SPD lässt sie gewähren.

*Der AV-Niedersachsen als Anglerverband ist der einzige, der konsequent die Fahne der Angler gegen Angelverbote hochhält.*

Gut, dass er von CDU und FDP unterstützt wird.

Sowohl der im Beitrag sprechende Heinz Pyka, wie auch oben genannte Dr. Gero Hocker haben auch auf der HV des AV-NDS gesprochen. Da war ich ja auch selber als Gast anwesend und hielt auch ein Grußwort.

Diese findet ihr in Ausschnitten in unserem Video hier:
[youtube1]mK6qri5wsCM[/youtube1]


Auch die kompletten Reden von Heinz Pyka wie Dr. Gero Hocker sind zu sehen:

Heinz Pyka
[youtube1]t-EZSPpGRFY[/youtube1]

Dr. Gero Hocker
[youtube1]5rVSYdJJ1TI[/youtube1]


Weitere Infos zum Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320176

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Deep Down (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NDR: Angler fürchten Verbote an Flüssen und Seen, AV-NDS kämpft weiter!!*

Mir kommt dabei immer noch zu kurz, dass sich die Gewässer gerade so darstellen, weil wir dort sind und sie pflegen.

So könnte der Zuschauer immer noch dahin tendieren, den Angler als Beantwortung der Frage als Eindringling in eine vermeintlich heile Natur zu sehen!


----------



## UMueller (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NDR: Angler fürchten Verbote an Flüssen und Seen, AV-NDS kämpft weiter!!*

Ein gewichtiges Argument gegen diese Naturschutzmaßnahmen haben wir Angler doch, und das sollten wir stärker betonen.Das Argument heißt nämlich praktizierter Naturschutz. Ein Beispiel : Als besonders in den 70er Jahren vielen kleinen bis mittelgroßen Fließgewässern der Garaus (ich nenn das mal so)gemacht wurde, hatte ein kleiner Verein am Wümmeoberlauf den Mut gegen diese Naturzerstörung zu demonstrieren. Mit Erfolg. Meerforelle und Lachs sollten wieder heimisch werden. Als weltfremde Spinner und Naturträumer wurden diese zunächst lächerlich gemacht. Nach und nach folgten andere Angelvereine dem Beispiel. 
Jetzt sollen hauptsächlich diese Gewässer von Angelverboten betroffen sein, wo Angler für Arterhaltung und Vielfalt gesorgt haben. Ja auch zum Eigennutz, ist richtig aber das ist ja nicht verwerflich. Ich bin der Meinung hier begeben sich Angelfeinde auf anglerisches Hoheitsgebiet und wenn wir uns diese Gewässer nehmen lassen haben Angelgegner in Zukunft leichtes Spiel.


----------

